# MN Hotel HULL Not the STella Maris



## david freeman

Taking my engineering tickets in the 60's at Hull College Queens Gardens, my digs/accommodation was at the MN Hotel In Hessel Road Hull. Clean cabins, a bit tight for space, but a genial group for company after a little studying in the evening. BOT Grub but well presented.(Jester)
I suppose it has gone now and been redeveloped? I just wondered.(==D)


----------



## david freeman

david freeman said:


> Taking my engineering tickets in the 60's at Hull College Queens Gardens, my digs/accommodation was at the MN Hotel In Hessel Road Hull. Clean cabins, a bit tight for space, but a genial group for company after a little studying in the evening. BOT Grub but well presented.(Jester)
> I suppose it has gone now and been redeveloped? I just wondered.(==D)


I believe It was Analby Road not Hessel Road Hull(Hippy)


----------



## cueball44

david freeman said:


> Taking my engineering tickets in the 60's at Hull College Queens Gardens, my digs/accommodation was at the MN Hotel In Hessel Road Hull. Clean cabins, a bit tight for space, but a genial group for company after a little studying in the evening. BOT Grub but well presented.(Jester)
> I suppose it has gone now and been redeveloped? I just wondered.(==D)


Don't you mean Anlaby Road?.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Yep, definitely Anlaby Road, corner of Ferensway, opposite Paragon Station. Further down Anlaby Road was Anchor House (also not the Stella Maris, although also RC). 

I think someone on the site said the MN Hotel had been developed but there is some sort of lamp swinging section down the back. Hull MN Hotel was a separate entity from the MN Hotel chain round the country .... Lancaster Gate and what not.

I called into Anchor House about 25 years ago, hoping to see Dave, the Manager. Shock horror, the place was full of derelicts. Nothing new there you might say, but when it was a seafarer place, they were OUR derelicts. I didn't hang around, but my guess is the bar was closed and all taps were stopped.

John T


----------



## John Dryden

*MN Hotel*

The facade of the old building is still there with a hideous hotel built on to the back.MN club is also still there on the ground floor.


----------



## cueball44

trotterdotpom said:


> Yep, definitely Anlaby Road, corner of Ferensway, opposite Paragon Station. Further down Anlaby Road was Anchor House (also not the Stella Maris, although also RC).
> 
> I think someone on the site said the MN Hotel had been developed but there is some sort of lamp swinging section down the back. Hull MN Hotel was a separate entity from the MN Hotel chain round the country .... Lancaster Gate and what not.
> 
> I called into Anchor House about 25 years ago, hoping to see Dave, the Manager. Shock horror, the place was full of derelicts. Nothing new there you might say, but when it was a seafarer place, they were OUR derelicts. I didn't hang around, but my guess is the bar was closed and all taps were stopped.
> 
> John T


Anchor House is now a care home for people with mental health problems.


----------



## R791974

The merchant navy hotel was number 11 anlaby road, I lived there for two years 1962/1964 while at the nautical college on the boulevard. The hotel was home to a number of cadets and I remember that the weeks full board rate was £3-10s. Mr Holgate was the manager and his mate was Mr Dick, Peggy was the cook who kept all the cadets well fed. Happy days.


----------



## Robert Durrant

Stayed at Anchor House for 6 weeks in 1979.Dave Hughes was bar manager etc.,and a Father Egan(think)was in charge.Good digs and grub.


----------



## jmcg

Anyone know what became of the Missions to Seamen place (Kingston House) at the Pier Head, Liverpool and 2) Atlantic House, Hardman Street, Liverpool.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## bob nightingale

Kingston House,corner of James Street has been demolished and is now a cleared site.the land was given to Seamens mission flying angel by the Liverpool City council early sixties.Dont know about Atlantic house,will be going past there tomorrow and will find out and post info.
Bob.


----------



## trotterdotpom

I believe Atlantic House burned down quite a few years back.

John T


----------



## Ron Stringer

*MN Hotel Hull*

Was there for 2 weeks in the summer of 1964 whilst on a radar course at Marconi's Hull depot. It was very hot and the rooms had no aircon so had to have the windows of my room wide open. Unfortunately my room was at the rear of the building, facing the nearby cinema, which at the time was showing the Beatles film "Help!". Because it was so hot, the projectionists used to leave the outside door, from the projection room onto the cinema roof, wide open. By the end of the first week I could cheerfully have slaughtered the Fab Four to stop the noise.

The food was good, the bar was great and there were plenty of attractive girls using it. I remember a very pretty barmaid called Bjelke.


----------



## slick

All,
If memory serves there was a Barmaid, Sylvia?...

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## jmcg

bob nightingale said:


> Kingston House,corner of James Street has been demolished and is now a cleared site.the land was given to Seamens mission flying angel by the Liverpool City council early sixties.Dont know about Atlantic house,will be going past there tomorrow and will find out and post info.
> Bob.


Thanks Bob - it was just a query and recollection of the time I stayed over. Of the two Atlantic House had more attractions.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## alan ward

I had my first legal pint in the Hull MN hotel and when my Dad moved back to London I used the James Street Liverpool MN one as my base(home really)for 2 leaves in 1970 loved them both.A serviced room in Liverpool city centre for £10/10s a week? wow!!!


----------



## redgreggie

a boxer from Hull use to live at the hotel I believe, I had a couple of nights there with a love of mine, a Swedish girl who I met on the Spero, she was a passenger and I worked in the Cafeteria, back in 1968/9.

hated the ship at first but stayed for a year as we had a good football team and we almost won the league we were in.

needless to say I was sacked for turning too late, once too often.

good times though.






















ich bin ein binliner




ray....................in Batley.


----------



## trotterdotpom

That was Roger Tighe, Reggie. He was the Manager of the hotel. I think someone said his son is managing the place now. 

Now let me see, weighing it up .... turn to or Swedish bird, Swedish bird or turn to?.... a difficult decision.

Can't remember his name now, but the Bosun off the Spero used to stay in Anchor House. He was a bit of a laugh.

John T


----------



## redgreggie

the bosun was a 'wiry' Swedish guy, when he had a drink or two he'd then drink a can of conny onny, pleasant guy, had a goatee beard I think.


















ray..................in Batley.

and, yes that boxer's name rings a bell, decent boxer as I recall.


----------



## John Dryden

I heard recently that Roger Tighe is now running a pub in Bridlington.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks Reggie, that's a different bloke to the one I knew - he was a Hull area local.

Roger must be keeping well if he's running a pub in Brid - he'd be about 70 by now.

John T


----------



## Ayesha2017

Anchor House now is a hostel for homeless people... Ican see mustb of u know Anchor House. if someone has memories and want to share please send reply... im doing one job about Anchor House , im very happy with i read and i still read about this place... 
thanks


----------



## arthur elletson

vic Holgate passed away a couple of months ago , the anchor house has been turned into luxury flats


----------

